# Visual Basic > Visual Basic .NET >  VS2022 and codeproject control

## Rodmac

Hello, im a experience vba and vb6 experience user, but for some time i left the programming because i had not needed for a while.

Now im back to the programming world, but the visual studio its a little diferent, i have tried to use the control from the site bellow:
https://www.codeproject.com/Articles...24#xx5917424xx

But im unable to use it, it gives some errors, im unable to understand what is the problem, can someone help me to star using this control in my vb projects?


Thanks.

----------


## .paul.

We need more information. 'It doesn't work' doesn't give us any clues. What are the errors?

----------


## Delaney

in VS2022, what do you use as frameworks ? .net frameworks or .net CORE ?  the codeproject example is from 2010 so was written for  .net frameworks. By the way, VBA, VB6 and .net are quite different while similar. did you just copy/past the example ?

----------


## Peter Porter

How about attaching the project's zip to your reply here, show us your code, and copy and paste the text of the error so we can read it.

----------


## Rodmac

The errors are the following:

 System.Windows.Forms.Form its not definedm and alot of controls under this Windows forms, hocan i fix this issues?

----------


## PlausiblyDamp

> The errors are the following:
> 
>  System.Windows.Forms.Form its not definedm and alot of controls under this Windows forms, hocan i fix this issues?


I just tried opening the project in VS 2022 and the only problem was I didn't have the specific framework version on my laptop, went into the project properties for each of the projects and updated them all to Framework 4.8 and then it compiled just fine.

Without knowing more about the problems you are having, and the version of Visual Studio you are using it is really hard to diagnose your issues. It is better to give more information than too little, every time you make a post and don't provide enough information you are just going to have to wait for someone to see your post, bother to ask for more information, wait for you to reply, etc.

----------


## jmcilhinney

If what you did doesn't work then you did it wrong. If you don't bother to explain what you did, we can't tell you what's wrong with it. It sounds like you tried to add it to a project that wasn't created for Windows Forms, but we shouldn't have to guess.

----------

